# Peeling sweet potatoes!



## Ardie/WI

Is there an easy way to peel sweet potatoes? I have some that are really hard and it makes my hands miserable to peel them.

I want to make mashed sweet potatoes.


----------



## Narshalla

I rinse them, then scrub and rinse again, but I don't peel them.


----------



## shining

I use this and it works great!

http://www.amazon.com/Boston-Warehouse-39393-Animal-Monkey/dp/B000IZAYR6


----------



## MO_cows

If your peeler isn't up to par, try a sharp small knife.


----------



## Guest

I boil them, til they're done. drop down in cold water and the skin comes off easy as anything.


----------



## mekasmom

zong said:


> I boil them, til they're done. drop down in cold water and the skin comes off easy as anything.


That's how I do it.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

I steam mine when making them mashed...slice into large rounds and the peeling pulls away easily when they are done.


----------



## Fair Light

I bake mine individually wrapped in foil just like regular baked potatoes..the skin seperates easily...I just mash them with a little butter and maybe some spice...


----------



## TSYORK

Fair Light said:


> I bake mine individually wrapped in foil just like regular baked potatoes..the skin seperates easily...I just mash them with a little butter and maybe some spice...


Yup, that's how to do it.....Works perfect!


----------



## Ardie/WI

Thank you! Thank you!

I can't peel because it's difficult!


----------



## Ardie/WI

I had the oven on this morning so I scrubbed them, wrapped them in foil and baked them!

Wow! Perfect! The peelings came off like a dream. I chunked them a bit and put them in the food processor along with a little milk and butter. Salt too. Whizzed them until smooth and they're wonderful.

I wonder if I could freeze the leftovers.


----------



## suitcase_sally

mekasmom said:


> That's how I do it.


Me, too. Only, I only peel them when canning. For baking, I like the carmelizing of the sugars when baked in the jackets. No foil.


----------



## oregon woodsmok

If by sweet potatoes, you mean the orange ones that are called yams. the skin is the best part. I clean it well and leave it on. Much better than Irish potato skins.

For mashed potatoes, I would cook first and then remove the skin. But eat the skin, don't throw it away. It's a battle here to see who gets the sweet potato skins. Everybody wants them including the dogs.


----------



## Evons hubby

I wash them good, boil them till tender then cut them in half (crosswise) and squish the innards out with my rolling pin. Once they are cooked and "peeled" they can be used for most any dish... or freeze them for later.


----------



## jwal10

suitcase_sally said:


> For baking, I like the carmelizing of the sugars when baked in the jackets. No foil.


Me too....James


----------



## jwal10

oregon woodsmok said:


> If by sweet potatoes, you mean the orange ones that are called yams. the skin is the best part. QUOTE]
> 
> I just split it and add a little butter and pepper and eat the skin and all. I like the beauregard (yams) best too....James
> 
> .


----------



## oregon woodsmok

Yeah! Beauregard is my favorite. This time of year, I start hoping to find a really good sale on the Beauregards, and then I buy a whole bunch of them.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart

Vegetable peeler.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

Ardie/WI said:


> I had the oven on this morning so I scrubbed them, wrapped them in foil and baked them!
> 
> Wow! Perfect! The peelings came off like a dream. I chunked them a bit and put them in the food processor along with a little milk and butter. Salt too. Whizzed them until smooth and they're wonderful.
> 
> I wonder if I could freeze the leftovers.



Drop a single pepper in there from canned chipotles in adobo sauce....it is to die for


----------



## okiemom

microwave also works cook until done and cut into rounds or quarters skin falls off easy breezy!


----------



## Maura

If you feel you must peel before cooking, try using a hand held grater.


----------



## Ardie/WI

okiemom said:


> microwave also works cook until done and cut into rounds or quarters skin falls off easy breezy!


Hey! Great idea!

I can't use a potato peeler or a grater so that's why I wanted to find a way around that!


----------



## Solarmom

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Drop a single pepper in there from canned chipotles in adobo sauce....it is to die for


OMG! this sounds very tasty!!!


Kris


----------

